# Heki Mini seal



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The sponge seal around my Heki Mini keeps coming out of the locating channel. Have had it off and put it back in several times now and still eventually comes out.

Looks like I need to glue it in? Any suggestions for the type of adhesive?

Richard


----------

